# Goodwin Graveyard aka Country Hill Cemetery 2014



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone here for inspiration and a great big special thank you to Dave Lowe, Hollywood Haunters and Scary lady videos for how tos and lots of pictures.

Here's our 2014 haunt. We're already making a to do list for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't look now, but one of your skeletons was drinking on the job:jol:

The pirate ship is so cute in a wrecked, skellie-piloted kind of way. I also like your skull fountain.

The "Bone Chillers" video was popular this year - perfect for your theme, too.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I see you got your fire n ice spotlight going on the house wall! Looks great. That fog machine was pretty spectacular too.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! I found the blue LED spotlight (the one that looks like water) after Halloween but it's ready for next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I really like your use of groupings of candles and your ship wreck is total cool. All around nice set up


----------

